# Fedora Core 7:Localhost login?



## daemon (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a compaq 5000 model , configs :

1 Ghz
192 mb ram
810e chipset
no graphic card 

and i newly installed fedora 7 from DIGIT's DVD . after smooth installation .
it always takes me to the localhost login .after logging in i don't know what to do to get in gui mode . please help?

Thanks!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 6, 2007)

start gui mode wid this command:

startx


----------



## praka123 (Jul 6, 2007)

u need to make sure u got installed X-window system(Xorg) and any Desktop environments like Gnome(native) or kde.
edit: ur ram seems just equal for X(gui) Gnome or kde to work.for a better performance select n install Xfce(its lean and light on memory and resources)


----------



## daemon (Jul 6, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> start gui mode wid this command:
> 
> startx




Thanks! ,it worked but shall i always have to start with that command , no way to get it start in gui automatically.

also everything is installed correctly i think ! , please help!


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 6, 2007)

daemon said:
			
		

> Thanks! ,it worked but shall i always have to start with that command , no way to get it start in gui automatically.
> 
> also everything is installed correctly i think ! , please help!


Well, usually it directly goes to GUI. I am using FC-6. I mine, it starts automatically. While in GUI mode, edit the startup services using the GUI tool. Put startx at the end. Before doing consult some gurus here. I am not a guru. This is just an idea.


----------



## sashijoseph (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi,
login as root and edit the file */etc/inittab*
Find the line with the entry *id:3:initdefault* , and change the *3* to *5*.
Save,reboot and you'll be taken to X directly.


----------



## daemon (Jul 7, 2007)

sashijoseph said:
			
		

> Hi,
> login as root and edit the file */etc/inittab*
> Find the line with the entry *id:3:initdefault* , and change the *3* to *5*.
> Save,reboot and you'll be taken to X directly.



Thanks dear it worked, first comes dos then GUI (which loads firewall,mail etc) then again localhost login 
then automatically goes to gui login screen , its all process ok?

Can you tell me how do i install appz on fedora 7.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 7, 2007)

daemon said:
			
		

> Thanks dear it worked, first comes dos then GUI (which loads firewall,mail etc) then again localhost login
> then automatically goes to gui login screen , its all process ok?
> 
> Can you tell me how do i install appz on fedora 7.
> ...


Install:


```
yum install <appname>
```

Update:


```
yum update <app-name>
```

Remove


```
yum remove <app-name>
```

All commands have to be done in the Terminal. They require root privs. For that u can use "su". Type su @ terminal, provide the root pwd and u hv the root privs. 

Alternatively u can use pirut (if installed) GUI package manager. Another GUI app manager for FC is yumex. It's size is in Kbs. So u can install it.


----------



## daemon (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guyz ,Sorry for lots question cause new to linux . i have a conexant 56 kbps modem , can you tell me that how do i configure my modem & connect to internet . thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 7, 2007)

daemon said:
			
		

> Thanks guyz ,Sorry for lots question cause new to linux . i have a conexant 56 kbps modem , can you tell me that how do i configure my modem & connect to internet . thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


External or Internal?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 7, 2007)

daemon said:
			
		

> Thanks dear it worked, first comes dos then GUI


 That's not DOS. Bash, and many other *nix shells, is way better and way more powerful than DOS.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2007)

daemon said:
			
		

> Thanks guyz ,Sorry for lots question cause new to linux . i have a conexant 56 kbps modem , can you tell me that how do i configure my modem & connect to internet . thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Internal modems(it will use software emulation) or winmodems are not supported really in Linux.External modems are real hardware modems.they may be costlier but works great with Linux.
but there are supports for some chipsets and urs too seems to be supported.there is a script called scanmodem which can tell u whether ur modem is really supported.U can get more details at:
*www.linmodems.org/
scanmodem:
*132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanModem
and do research(if u like!) *tldp.org reg modems and more,that may help.
and in Fedora or any linux,u can use wvdial or gui(fedora) to configure the modem if supported.
shell or terminal used in Linux is way better than what u see in DOS(in windows)


----------



## daemon (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok my modem is internal Conexant HCF 56k data/fax .pleas help !!

also when i open terminal it shows "[root@localhost~]#" , You all guyz also see the same message??


Thanks in advance !!


----------



## mehulved (Jul 7, 2007)

You are logged in as root?


----------



## daemon (Jul 7, 2007)

yes!!


----------



## vaithy (Jul 7, 2007)

Dear daemon,

When I was introduced to Linux I faced the same problems and my internal modem was also the same type. As the modem manufacturers not interested to provide information about their products it is difficult to provide to a solution .. However if you want your Linux functional then, pl go here

*www.linuxant.com/drivers/

They offer two versions one is paid version and another is new version . Paid version has full functionality where as free version has limited functionality upto14.4kbps  just 2KB/s download speed However browsing will be breeze in linux you wouldn't need any anti virus and windows based worms.. 
However the paid version is 10$ is too much. So pl.get BB connection in your nearest place if the place is out of BB reach get CDMA WLL based internet connection..

Thanking you, 
with regards,
Vaithy


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2007)

daemon said:
			
		

> yes!!


then bad habit this is.login as local user and use "su" or "sudo" instead whenever a admin(root) level access is needed.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> then bad habit this is.login as local user and use "su" or "sudo" instead whenever a admin(root) level access is needed.


True. I agree wid u. Using the computer for standard uses with root account is dangerous as apps can alter any system setting and get you into trouble. NEVER do this. Once i made the kernel panic by doing this!!!!! Be careful!


----------



## daemon (Jul 7, 2007)

Can anyone please tell me my kernel whether it is  i586  or   i686 to install modem driver from here *www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/full/downloads.php
(installation from digit DVD) . Thanks all Digitians !!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2007)

mostly i686.u can check for sure in terminal as  

```
uname -a
```


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> mostly i686.u can check for sure in terminal as
> 
> ```
> uname -a
> ```


See my result for that command: 


```
Linux localhost.localddomain 2.6.20-1.2962.fc6 #1 SMP Tue Jun 19 18:24:12 EDT 2007 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
```

It has both i686 and i386. Now what can you say?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 8, 2007)

i686 is ur driver.install it.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> i686 is ur driver.install it.


Are you talking to me? Well if yes, i don't need a modem coz my NET is DSL.


----------



## daemon (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks , only one request guyz , can anyone please show root account screenshot of terminal windows??

thx in advance!!


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 8, 2007)

<user>@<computer name> $ for local user
root@<computer name> # for root user


----------



## daemon (Jul 8, 2007)

Can you tell me how do i change my computer name ?

thanks guyz you are helping a n00b lot!!!


----------



## mehulved (Jul 8, 2007)

edit /etc/hosts file

```
hostname
```
to check the hostname of the computer
and to find the FQDN:

```
hostname -f
```


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 8, 2007)

daemon said:
			
		

> Can you tell me how do i change my computer name ?
> 
> thanks guyz you are helping a n00b lot!!!


Run system-config-network GUI tool. Under the DNS tab, change the hostname:

*scr.theitkgroup.net/dns_hostname.jpg

Then under the hosts tab select the 1st entry and press edit. Then change the alias, hostname:

*scr.theitkgroup.net/hosts.jpg


----------

